# Woher bekomme ich einen Mail-Server zum testen von PHP?



## dsolianyi (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Brauche einen "reinen" Mail-Server (also kein Web-Basiertes wie GMX, Hotmail u.s.w.). Nur Platz für die Mails auf dem Server und ein Host. Kennt jemmand irgendwelche Anbieter, die sowas gratis zur Verfügung stellen. Ich will es dann zum testen verwenden (arbeite ja selbst gerade an einem Web-Basierten Mail-Interface...  ).

Danke in vorraus!

MfG
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## ArneH (7. Mai 2006)

Wie wäre es lokal mit apache + php Erweiterung und Mercury Mail? 

Als Paket in xampp enthalten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Mai 2006)

Fuer Windows? Siehe mein Vorredner?
Fuer Linux, *BSD und aehnliche Systeme: Postfix, Sendmail, ...

Ehrlich, warum gibt eigentlich kaum einer sein OS an.
Mal in aller Deutlichkeit fuer alle die es immer noch nicht mitbekommen haben: *Es gibt auch noch was anderes als Windows.*
Ja, ist unglaublich, aber wahr.


----------

